# 425$ for 60k miles maintance?



## epec (Nov 24, 2005)

I just call the local dealer, they ask for 425$ for 60K miles maintance for my 200 nissan altima, is it reasonable? Thanks


----------



## 2000SE (Oct 28, 2002)

It depends on what they do!

I've never gone to the dealer for service.


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

I'll second that.


----------



## _surge_ (Aug 26, 2005)

I went for a complete inspection at the dealership,and it cost me $82.80 tax included.Without counting parts and repairs.


----------



## jkucukov (Nov 29, 2005)

epec said:


> I just call the local dealer, they ask for 425$ for 60K miles maintance for my 200 nissan altima, is it reasonable? Thanks


Yo can do it your self depending on your knowledge arround cars. for that ammount of money you can do a lot more with your car than the dealer shipp can.


----------



## epec (Nov 24, 2005)

*Thanks for your guys*

I decided to go to the free check from the local dealer and rent the tools to DIY if some works are necessary 


epec said:


> I just call the local dealer, they ask for 425$ for 60K miles maintance for my 200 nissan altima, is it reasonable? Thanks


----------

